# Petite histoire



## Php21 (19 Décembre 2007)

Si elle n'a pas sa place dans le forum Avis aux modo .

Objet : problème technique

Monsieur le Responsable de l' Assistance Technique,** 
*
Il y a un an et demi, j' ai changé ma version Fiancée 7.0 par la version Épouse1.0 et j' ai observé que le programme a lancé une application inattendue appelée Bébé 1.0 qui prend beaucoup d' espace sur mon disque dur.*
* 
Dans la notice, cette application n' était pas mentionnée. D' autre part, Épouse 1.0 s' auto installe dans tous les autres programmes et se lance automatiquement dès que j' ouvre n' importe quelle autre application, parasitant l' exécution de celle-ci.
** 
Des applications telles que : Bière entre copains 10.3, Nuit de bringue 2.5 ou Dimanche foot 5.0 ne fonctionnent plus. De temps en temps se lance un programme occulte (virus ?) appelé Belle-mère 1.0,lequel : soit plante le système, soit fait que Épouse 1.0 se comporte de manière totalement inattendue. * Je n' arrive pas à dés installer le programme, et ceci est très irritant, surtout lorsque j' essaie d' exécuter l' application Dimanche câlin 3.0.**
*
Il semblerait également que certaines fonctionnalités aient des bugs. Par exemple, la commande C:\Petite_pipe_du_samedi.exe qui ne s' active jamais.** 
J' envisage de revenir au programme que j' avais avant, Fiancée 7.0 mais le processus de dés installation Épouse 1.0 me semble fort complexe, et je ne mesure encore pas bien les risques que cela peut comporter pour les autres applications comme Bébé 1.0 qui je l' avoue est très conviviale.
**
Pouvez-vous m' aider ? 
Un utilisateur démoralisé.
* 
--------------------------------------------------- Réponse
Cher utilisateur,*** 

Votre plainte est très fréquente parmi les utilisateurs, mais elle est due, la plupart du temps, à une erreur basique de conception.** 
Beaucoup d' utilisateurs passent de n' importe quelle version de Fiancée X.0 à Épouse 1.0 avec l' idée fausse que Épouse 1.0 n' est qu' un programme de divertissement et d' utilités. 

Cependant Épouse 1.0 est bien plus que ça : il s' agit d' un OPERATING SYSTEM complet, créé pour contrôler et gérer toutes vos applications. * Si votre installation est bien faite, il est presque impossible qu' il y ait le moindre problème ou que le système se bloque. Mais vous devez éviter l' utilisation excessive des touches ESC ou SUPPR, car il vous faudra ensuite utiliser la commande DES EXCUSES.exe/fleurs/All pour que le programme re-fonctionne normalement.*

Épouse 1.0 est un programme extrêmement intéressant mais qui peut générer un coût élevé s'il est mal utilisé. * Je vous conseille d' installer un software additionnel pour améliorer la rentabilité d'Épouse1.0, par ex. : Fleurs 5.0, Bijoux 2.3 ou bien SéjourauClubmed 3.2. Vous pouvez aussi vous servir de Ouimonamour 8.0 ou bien de Tuasraisonmachérie 14.7. Vous pouvez les télécharger sur Internet, leurs résultats sont assez satisfaisants.*
**
N' installez jamais : Secrétaireenminijupe 3.3, Expetiteamie 1.1 ou Bandedepotes 4.6. Ces programmes ne fonctionnent pas dans l' univers Épouse 1.0 et pourraient causer des dommages irréversibles dans votre système.*** 
Pour la fonctionnalité C:/Petite_pipe_du_samedi.exe elle ne s'activera qu'après l'exécution d'autres commandes comme C:/Collier_en_diamant ou encore C:/la_faire_picoler.exe.** 

Bonne chance ! *
*Le Service d'Assistance Technique*


----------



## tirhum (19 Décembre 2007)

Comment s'appelait ce fil, déjà ?!...
Ah, oui !.... 
Y'en a eu d'autres...


----------



## Bassman (19 Décembre 2007)

"Déjà bu, re bu et re re bu" peut être ?


----------



## Zyrol (19 Décembre 2007)

Pour ma part, jamais vu... 

ça m'a bien fait rigoler...


----------



## kisbizz (19 Décembre 2007)

il n'y a pas le programme  spécial fêtes de fin d'année ?


----------



## Grug (19 Décembre 2007)

iwife c'est pas de l'année quand même&#8230;
fêtons nowel avant


----------



## JPTK (19 Décembre 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Pour ma part, jamais vu...


----------



## Bassman (19 Décembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> iwife c'est pas de l'année quand même
> fêtons nowel avant



J'adore ton bonnet mon benêt


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2007)

Bonnets pour les garçons et boules pour les filles.


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Décembre 2007)

bon... faites chauffer la colle


----------



## jugnin (19 Décembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Bonnets pour les garçons et boules pour les filles.





Sindanárië a dit:


> bon... faites chauffer la colle



Je m'y colle de suite.

J'sais, c'est laid.


----------



## JPTK (19 Décembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Bonnets pour les garçons et boules pour les filles.



1 ou 2 boules ?


----------



## Bassman (19 Décembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> 1 ou 2 boules ?



Tu connais vraiment pas Mado toi... 2 Boules avec supplément chantilly et coulis forcément !


----------



## JPTK (19 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Tu connais vraiment pas Mado toi... 2 Boules avec supplément chantilly et coulis forcément !



Quelle cochonne quand même cette mado :rose:


----------



## Bassman (19 Décembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Quelle cochonne quand même cette mado :rose:



Allons allons gentleman, ça ne se dit pas ces choses là, et pis c'est totalement faux.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Bonnets pour les garçons et boules pour les filles.


 
B
O
deux N
E
T
S

Mon nom à moi c'est Bonnets B
Oui, tu l'as deviné !


----------



## Grug (19 Décembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Quelle cochonne quand même cette mado :rose:


 pas du tout, c'est une décoration de Noël !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Décembre 2007)

De toute façon, la reproduction sexuée des mammifères me donne envie de vomir...


----------



## kisbizz (19 Décembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> iwife c'est pas de l'année quand même
> fêtons nowel avant



cher pere-poisson rouge pourrais avoir pour noel un jolis fond d'ecran coiffée d'un jolis bonnet rouge   ?  

je te remercie infiniment ... gros bizouzzzz :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Décembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> cher pere-poisson rouge pourrais avoir pour noel un jolis fond d'ecran coiffée d'un jolis bonnet rouge   ?
> 
> je te remercie infiniment ... gros bizouzzzz :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Décembre 2007)

Php21 a dit:


> *



*Revenons en à nos moutons*
beaucoup de blabla pour dire qu'elles nous les brisent.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


>



ptain, il a pris un coup de vieux Grug !


----------



## Amok (20 Décembre 2007)

Bon, il y a celui-ci, et celui sur les Picooz qui restent ouverts pour continuer le n'importe quoi. C'est Noël. Evitez de trop déborder sur les autres, merci.


----------



## Bassman (20 Décembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, il y a celui-ci, et celui sur les Picooz qui restent ouverts pour continuer le n'importe quoi. C'est Noël. Evitez de trop déborder sur les autres, merci.



Que se passe t'il mon Momok ? T'es amoureux ou quoi ?


----------



## mado (20 Décembre 2007)

Une petite histoire tout au plus.
Sinon il est HS non ?


----------



## Amok (20 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Que se passe t'il mon Momok ? T'es amoureux ou quoi ?



Occupé, surtout. Ce post m'évitera les explications lors des fermetures de sujets.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2007)

A moi !

Y'a plus qu'à mettre aux bonnes dimensions :


----------



## vousti (21 Décembre 2007)

-php21 a dit:
			
		

> *Revenons en à nos moutons*
> beaucoup de blabla pour dire qu'elles nous les brisent.


t´as essayé pomme C(ul)
sinon il y a toujours divorce.fr


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> il n'y a pas le programme spécial fêtes de fin d'année ?


Ben justement, c'est la saison des "Best of" et autre "bétisiers" désopilant.

On est en plein dedans là


----------



## meskh (21 Décembre 2007)

vousti a dit:


> t´as essayé pomme C(ul)
> sinon il y a toujours divorce.fr



genre ça ?

Objet : problème technique

Monsieur le Responsable de l' Assistance Technique,** 
*
Il y a un an et demi, j' ai changé ma version Fiancée 7.0 par la version Épouse1.0 et j' ai observé que le programme a lancé une application inattendue appelée Bébé 1.0 qui prend beaucoup d' espace sur mon disque dur.*
* 
Dans la notice, cette application n' était pas mentionnée. D' autre part, Épouse 1.0 s' auto installe dans tous les autres programmes et se lance automatiquement dès que j' ouvre n' importe quelle autre application, parasitant l' exécution de celle-ci.
** 
Des applications telles que : Bière entre copains 10.3, Nuit de bringue 2.5 ou Dimanche foot 5.0 ne fonctionnent plus. De temps en temps se lance un programme occulte (virus ?) appelé Belle-mère 1.0,lequel : soit plante le système, soit fait que Épouse 1.0 se comporte de manière totalement inattendue. * Je n' arrive pas à dés installer le programme, et ceci est très irritant, surtout lorsque j' essaie d' exécuter l' application Dimanche câlin 3.0.**
*
Il semblerait également que certaines fonctionnalités aient des bugs. Par exemple, la commande C:\Petite_pipe_du_samedi.exe qui ne s' active jamais.** 
J' envisage de revenir au programme que j' avais avant, Fiancée 7.0 mais le processus de dés installation Épouse 1.0 me semble fort complexe, et je ne mesure encore pas bien les risques que cela peut comporter pour les autres applications comme Bébé 1.0 qui je l' avoue est très conviviale.
**
Pouvez-vous m' aider ? 
Un utilisateur démoralisé.
*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> genre ça ?
> 
> Objet : problème technique
> 
> ...


Rassure-moi s'il te plaît&#8230;

C'est juste une blague que je ne comprends pas, n'est-ce pas ? Parce qu'en fait je me demande si tu as vu le premier post&#8230;

:rateau:


----------



## meskh (21 Décembre 2007)

Euh... je sors ? :mouais:

Désolé


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Décembre 2007)

Je me demande si on ne se trouve pas là devant le phénomène psychique de "la contrainte de répétion" si bien décrit par un de mes vieux amis*


*(Sigmund)


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2007)

Tain, le bonnet rouge, c'est la classe quand même...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2007)

Ça vaut pas le vert&#8230; mais c'est quand même pas mal, hein ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2007)

C'est vrai que c'est classe aussi...






Avec ça tu fais fureur dans les après-midis champêtres...


----------



## boodou (21 Décembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, il y a celui-ci, et celui sur les Picooz qui restent ouverts pour continuer le n'importe quoi. C'est Noël. Evitez de trop déborder sur les autres, merci.



Tout à fait d'accord


----------



## Amok (21 Décembre 2007)

boodou a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord



D'un autre côté, note que si tu n'étais pas d'accord....


----------



## Craquounette (21 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est classe aussi...



A noter que le modèle vert couvre mieux les oreilles que le rouge, détail important vu les températures de ces jours. Les otites, et autres petits soucis de santé ORL, pourront ainsi être prévenus.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2007)

Mais le top de la classe, ça reste quand même:





*LE BONNET BLEU*


----------



## Bassman (21 Décembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> D'un autre côté, note que si tu n'étais pas d'accord....



... On aurait eu l'occas' de se marrer un bon coup


----------



## NED (26 Décembre 2007)

Bha nous avec Bassou, on en est déjà à l'application BonnetPère Noël 2.09 si je ne m'abuse...?


----------



## macaronique (26 Décembre 2007)

Php21 a dit:


> Il semblerait également que certaines fonctionnalités aient des bugs. Par exemple, la commande C:\Petite_pipe_du_samedi.exe qui ne s' active jamais.**



Voilà le problème, tu as la version Windows. Wife tourne mieux sur Mac (dernier MacBook Pro recommandé. 17 pouces, bien entendu.  )


----------



## vousti (27 Décembre 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> 17 pouces, bien entendu.  )



    Pffiiiiu!!!!.....c´est grand chez toi!!!!


----------

